# Ambulance Fail!!



## imurphy (Jan 12, 2009)

Funny though!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GauoEdyMZwY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wee-EMT (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow!! Lol!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 12, 2009)

You mean like this one?!?  

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=10381


----------



## AMRmedic10 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hahaha... that was pretty good. 
You'd get a real kick out of my daily routine... I've become a source of amusement for LexFD (our FD does the 911 here). I'm 4'8", and that gets a chuckle out of most from the get-go... BUT, I regularly stumble while attempting to climb down out of the back of my truck and a few times, I've come crashing out of the back like a bull in a china shop. Arms and legs going everywhere - like a drunk spider. Never fails, the patients laugh at me every time.


----------



## imurphy (Jan 12, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> You mean like this one?!?
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=10381



well you OBVIOUSLY went back in time and posted that so I wouldn't see it!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 12, 2009)

imurphy said:


> well you OBVIOUSLY went back in time and posted that so I wouldn't see it!!



One flaw there sparky...twasn't me that posted it.


----------



## bambulanceman (Jan 13, 2009)

Better call another truck for the fattie that fell on her face!!


----------



## AMRmedic10 (Jan 13, 2009)

bambulanceman said:


> Better call another truck for the fattie that fell on her face!!



Please tell me that wasn't directed toward me... :unsure:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 13, 2009)

AMRmedic10 said:


> Please tell me that wasn't directed toward me... :unsure:



Only if you're the one in the video...


----------



## marineman (Jan 13, 2009)

she was like a cat, you see her bounce right back to her feet from that.


----------



## AMRmedic10 (Jan 14, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Only if you're the one in the video...



Nope! I don't bounce when I hit the ground... not enough flab. :blink:


----------

